# And Now For Something Completely Furry (FurFright News: April '07)



## BelicBear (Apr 19, 2007)

*FurFright*
Halloween-Themed Furry Convention
October 19-21, 2007
Waterbury, CT USA
www.furfright.org

_*5 years, 500+ attendees, and ready to howl!*_

FurFrightâ€™s tail is in full swing! Dealer registration is open (and tables are going fast)! Attendee registration is open! Panel submissions are being accepted! Artwork/writing submissions are being accepted! Life is teeming gaily like brine shrimp in a snow globe! So jump on board and join us for FurFright 2007!

In this issue:
*1) Registration Open!
2) Guest Of Honor (Sara â€œCaribouâ€ Palmer)
3) Calling All Artists/Writers!
4) Want To Run A Panel, Class, Or Discussion Group?*

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1) Registration Open!*

Registration is awake, in a karate stance, and ready to start the day! If youâ€™re a dealer, REGISTER NOW! FurFrightâ€™s Dealersâ€™ Dungeon always sells out quickly, so donâ€™t wait! Attendees, our Monster Membership is a STUPID cheap $25 until May 31st, so if you want to save cash money and homeless kittens register before the deadline! After that the price goes up to something like $900 (i.e. $30)! *grins*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2) Guest Of Honor (Sara â€œCaribouâ€ Palmer)*

We are very excited to welcome Sara â€œCaribouâ€ Palmer as FurFrightâ€™s 2007 Guest Of Honor! Her work is the stuff of legend, and she has long been considered one of the premiere artists in the fandom. Sara will be spotlighted in our Dealersâ€™ Dungeon, and will be running a panel or two, so please stop by and make her feel welcomed! To learn more about her work, visit: http://www.redpanda.com
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3) Calling All Artists & Writers!*

FurFright needs furry, Halloween/horror-themed artwork for our t-shirts, badges, flyers, conbook, and more. We also need short stories and poems. So if youâ€™re an artist or writer whoâ€™d like their work seen and admired by the furry masses, send in your submissions! WE NEED TO RECEIVE ALL SUBMISSIONS NO LATER THAN AUGUST 31! For more information about guidelines and formats, visit: http://www.furfright.org/art.htm (artwork) and http://www.furfright.org/written.htm (writing).
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*4) Want To Run A Panel, Class, Or Discussion Group?*

Have you always dreamed of running a panel, lecture, or group discussion at a furry convention? Do you cry yourself to sleep at night, despairing that your dream might never come true? Well, stop your sobbing and come help us with our programming!

We need knowledgeable, talented people like you! If you have an idea for a furry and/or Halloween-themed panel, go here: http://www.furfright.org/panel.htm and weâ€™ll do our best to put you on the schedule. Programming is limited, and fills up fast, so contact us soon!
------------------------------------------------------------------------

For more info tune in to the FurFright Live Journal Community (username: FurFright) and watch the furfright.org website!

_*Holy crap! We got fur!*_


----------

